# 24x3.0 for street/dirt tire?



## jay jack (Feb 7, 2007)

Are there any high volume (24x3.0ish) tires that are worth a crap on the street? I wonder if anybody's ridden Nokian Gazzys or the Arrow wide bites on the street, and if they're any good off the trail. So far, the widest tire I can find that's reviewed well on dirt and street is the Maxxis holly roller but that's only like 2.4. Any thoughts.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I had the Gazzis. They sucked. Rolling resistance up the wazoo. They were good for snow and mud, that's about it. You don't need wide tires for street. I also had a set of Arrow Prime Bites. You don't need big knobs for street and dirt jumps. Just get something with decent air volume.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

whats the use of such a wide tire?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

no reason to get something that fat. pointless.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Unless you are a trials rider and need all the grip you can get on the rear tire, there is no use to such a huge tire for street or dirt jumping. It slows you down due to weight and rolling resistance.

I had 2.35 kiniptions and will be going to 2.2 Maxxis holy rollers this season(and it is a known fact that maxxis runs small) and those are plenty big for me.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i run 24" holy rollers and at 2.4 they are mad wide. they are excellent tires, basically grip to any surface you ride on and they are thick enough for real abuse without concern. i dont know what frame you have..but i doubt many would fit a 3.0 rear tire. go with a high volume skinnier rear tire so you have no clearance issues even if your wheels a bit out of true. i speak from experience.


----------



## jay jack (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm building up a Banshee Scratch. They say it fits up to 3.0, which got me wondering, is there an urban/dirt/park tire that is 3.0??? Anyway, just wondering. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## I'm Doss (Dec 31, 2006)

About 5 years ago fat tires seemed to be the thing. A LOT of people were running Gazzi's. Then people realized how much it sucks to run 3.0's in normal conditions. They are Heavy, Slow, etc. etc. 2.1-2.3 are ideal for dirt jumping, and street, and there are plenty of good options out there.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

elec tra cruisers has 3.0x24 slicks for tires. those should work


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

3" is so overkill. I'm running 1.95" K-Rads inflated to 80psi front and 100psi rear. No problems.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i run 2.125 comp IIIs at 80ish and there 24


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

are we gonna be layin' down some stripes at the drag race?
or is it a tractor pull this week?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

a 3.0 is way to big for street/dj.........


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

That would be way too big. Some people talk about the Maxxis Hook Worms being boat anchors, imagine how heavy a 3.0 tire would be. :eekster:


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Ya also gotta remember that your fork probably wont fit a tire like that...


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Ya also gotta remember everyone will keep telling you that your tire is too wide, and at so point you may loose and do something we all may regret.


----------

